
Creating an Angular application with a tiny footprint - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/minimal-angular-application
======
akmittal
Angular cli app size is around 90k compared to react/vue's 40k. I dont think
these sizes are huge. Just avoid adding hundreds of dependencies. I have seen
Angular 1 apps ship like 5-10mb JS for first load. Embrace code-splitting.

